# Forum Help please`



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

I cannot use the PM capabilities of the site nor can I figure out how to contact a moderator or admin. Can someone help me figure this out? I believe I have passed the 7 day membership threshold to get to PMs. I have notifications when I log in but cannot read them. Can anyone please help? Thanks. Otherwise I have found the forums very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You have 17 posts, so PMs should work. I'll zap you one now and see if it's working.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks faster but no joy here. I got the email confirm on your PM but cannot open or read it. Cannot access PM system for some reason. I joined 12/25 and have a bunch of posts. Strange. Along with enjoying the forums greatly, I am looking for someone to put eyes on a possible boat for purchase in Edgewater, MD


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Can you 'read' the text of the PM on your email notificattion??? if so I'll send you my email so we can try to sort something out.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

The confirmation email simply tells me the "title" of the PM. Not the actual PM itself.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Odd... will report this issue to admin, hopefully he can sort it out.. looks like it's outside our 'pay' grade....


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help... could just be me :-(


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I've checked your profile settings and you appear to be PM enabled.. keep trying and we'll see what we can do..


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks faster and Caleb... I think we are all set now. Appreciate it!


----------

